# Connecting PC tower to TV with cordless mouse & keyboard/



## Dime_Scion (Sep 29, 2010)

I wasn't sure where to post this, I'm sorry if there's a better fit available.

I want to set up my computer with a cordless mouse & keyboard with a tower that connects to my TV a Samsung PN50C6500 (I think) and I'd like some questions about it answered.

I was wondering is it possible to buy just the tower of the desktop HP Pavilion HPE-440f from HP or another reputable dealer and where do you suggest I do it?

Can I get it cheaper that way, or should I just buy the whole thing anyway?

How do I tell if it's possible to send sound from my specific desktop tower through to the on-board TV speakers on my TV? (If not I'll just have to choose a different tower to buy.)

Thanks for your time.


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

if you just want to watch your pc on your tv , i guess even cheaper one will work good for you .. anyways u need to make sure you tv have VGA or HDMI port available .. most of the TV comes with VGA port these days and some high end are available with HDMI port too .. VGA will be cheaper option because most of the PC motherboard have inbuilt VGA port in it .. 

To carry sound from your pc to your tv you need 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable , but you need to make sure your TV comes with 3.5mm input as well .. 

please let me know if you need any other help


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Another cool way to operate the PC whilst displaying on TV is with a wireless xbox controller. Receiver puck is usb and plugs into PC. The remote control communicates with the receiver puck via RF so no line of site issues. Get a little freeware program called XPadder to map the butttons and levers on the XBox controller to your mouse controls and voila, you can broswe with IE, Chrome or whatever, including going to network sites or Hulu to select and stream videos.


----------

